# Spay Coat



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

My boy has a "neuter" coat I guess. It's only in certain spots: the back of his neck, the front of his front legs, and on his thighs. I have tried and tried to strip it and I just CANNOT get it out. The front legs aren't too bad and it's less noticeable, but the back of the neck is driving me crazy! I'm glad you asked, because I've been wanting advice on this too.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Its hard to see in the picture, but it doesn't look too bad-I maybe see some whispy hair on her front legs? You should be able to just take it and pinch it in your fingers and fairly easily pull it out (this is called hand-stripping). Its easiest to do hand-stripping before a bath, as a dirty coat is much easier to grip than a slippery, clean coat. You can also use a stripping knife to make the process go a little faster, but you would probably want someone to show you how and where to safely use a stripping knife, as it can ruin the coat if used improperly-particularly, you don't want to use it on the feathering or over the dog's sides where the coat is longer. I typically only use it on legs (the short part of the legs, NOT the feathering) and shoulders, which is where most dogs tend to get the whispy spay coat. On my own dog, I generally strip a little bit before every bath (which I bathe every 4 weeks or so) and it keeps it from getting out of hand.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

maegan0412 said:


> My boy has a "neuter" coat I guess. It's only in certain spots: the back of his neck, the front of his front legs, and on his thighs. I have tried and tried to strip it and I just CANNOT get it out. The front legs aren't too bad and it's less noticeable, but the back of the neck is driving me crazy! I'm glad you asked, because I've been wanting advice on this too.


 Are you hand-stripping with your fingers or using a stripping knife? My girl gets a bit of spay coat on the back of her neck also. I used to try to hand strip it with my fingers, but found I have better luck getting more of it out with the knife.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I have tried using my fingers and stripping it with a furminator and a comb. The furminator helps on the legs, but not on the neck. There's just so much on the back of his neck that I worry about stripping good hair if I do it too much.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I was afraid of that...I guess I'm going to be hand plucking. She has it just behind her ears, on her shoulders, and on her hips. That was the latest picture without dragging her out and getting everyone riled up last night. I just gave her a bath yesterday hoping I could blow some of it out with the dryer. Didn't happen. I don't have a stripper because I never needed one for her. Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought this: https://equigroomer.com/products/equigroom-2/

It works amazingly well on spay coat. My girl is red, so the cottony whispys are really noticeable and make her look really messy. I've recommended it to several people I know with Goldens, and they all love it. It's worth watching the videos of how to use it on a dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I know of a male who has that coat. He gets a lot of grooming.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

STripping knives are very easy to use and very accessible- this is probably the top of the line- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGLNC7...t=&hvlocphy=9012344&hvtargid=pla-310643608209

but behind your girl's ears and on top of them, those fuzzies are normal for any dog- I use thinning shears there. Go w the direction of hair growth.


----------

